# New Betta Owner - Sick Fish?



## huckleberry (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello All!

I purchased my first betta (Sir James, aka Jimmy) a couple of weeks ago. I have him in a filtered 5.5 gallon tank heated at 79-80 degrees. He is very active and is currently attempting to build the largest bubble nest ever! :betta:

However, I noticed this morning that he appears to have an expanding dark area on his forehead/snout  










I was hoping to get some advice on what could be causing this, and if it's something I need to be concerned about/treating somehow! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For some reason I am unable to see the photograph. If he is a dark fish ( blue) then it could just mean he is not stressed and showing his real colors. Most will fade out when stressed and show horizontal stripes along the body.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah found his photo, he is a handsome fella! Yes that is normal. He is considered dragon scaled and just does not have a full mask.


----------



## huckleberry (Nov 3, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Ah found his photo, he is a handsome fella! Yes that is normal. He is considered dragon scaled and just does not have a full mask.


Phew, that is a relief!  Thank you!!

I guess I have an additional question or two.. After bringing Jimmy home and getting him into his tank, I noticed he has darker black coloring along the edges of his caudal and anal fin- from what I've read online, that's common with fin rot? I guess my question is, how can I tell if this is indeed fin rot or just his typical coloring? (Sorry, I'm definitely a newbie to Bettas - just want to make sure Jimmy stays happy and healthy! :fish10: )

Thanks again!! x


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No worries! 

The easiest way to tell is to keep an eye on it. If you see the edges growing ragged or getting clumps on it then it is fin rot. Of course the best course of action is prevention, in which case is very easy. Keep him clean and warm, and things should be fine!


----------

